# The Heidelberg Catechism on the "Holy Catholic Church".



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 25, 2020)

When I was younger, I was confused as to why the Apostles Creed and the Nicene Creed both used the term 'Holy Catholic' Church. I thought 'horror of horrors' we don't believe in the Roman Catholic Church!

However, I recently discovered that the Heidelberg Catechism is very helpful on this:

Q 54. What do you believe concerning the "Holy Catholic Church"? 

A. I believe that the Son of God, through His Spirit and Word, out of the entire human race, from the beginning of the world to its end, gathers, protects, and preserves for Himself a community chosen for eternal life and united in true faith. And of this community I am and always will be a living member.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 25, 2020)

Stephen L Smith said:


> When I was younger, I was confused as to why the Apostles Creed and the Nicene Creed both used the term 'Holy Catholic' Church. I thought 'horror of horrors' we don't believe in the Roman Catholic Church!



When Ted Donnelly was at school, they used to recite the Apostles' Creed in the mornings. Given that he was from a staunchly Protestant area of Belfast, some of the young scholars recited, "I believe in the Holy _Protestant_ Church."


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 26, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> "I believe in the Holy _Protestant_ Church."


I can understand this in a Northern Irish context. I am sure my Ballymena forebears would agree  But of course the Apostles Creed and the Nicene Creed take us back to the early church - long before the East West split.


----------



## Tom Hart (Jan 26, 2020)

My grandparents once attended a Baptist church, and, ignorant of the Apostles' Creed on account of their Pentecostalism, came home rather confused. 

"They're Catholic!" my grandfather exclaimed.

I remember my dad's bewildered expression:
"What? How can they be Baptist _and_ Catholic?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 26, 2020)

Tom Hart said:


> "What? How can they be Baptist _and_ Catholic?"


Being Baptists (I used to be Open Brethren), they were not aware of Q 54 of the Heidelberg Catechism


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 26, 2020)

Kath 'Holicos means according to the whole. (Interestingly, it does not mean universal. There is a word for that, ecumenical).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Username3000 (Jan 26, 2020)

Stephen L Smith said:


> When I was younger, I was confused as to why the Apostles Creed and the Nicene Creed both used the term 'Holy Catholic' Church. I thought 'horror of horrors' we don't believe in the Roman Catholic Church!
> 
> However, I recently discovered that the Heidelberg Catechism is very helpful on this:
> 
> ...


So the ESV Catholic Bible is all good then, right?

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Jack K (Jan 27, 2020)

I grew up in a church where most people were bilingual, speaking both English and Navajo. Singing was in both languages. Preaching was mostly in English.

But when we recited the creed, it was usually in Navajo. Why? The pastor (my dad) thought the "catholic" reference was confusing and he didn't like having to explain what it meant. The easy way out was to use a Navajo translation, where the problem doesn't exist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack K (Jan 27, 2020)

By the way... I think I've decided that the part of the Heidelberg where it handles the creed is its strongest section. I'm teaching through the creed this year (five minutes at a time, every Sunday morning) and the Heidelberg has been my most helpful guide.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------

